
The Technology for the Workforce of the Future - FumariiTech
42% of workers have plans to begin remote work within the next 5 years
50% of on-site workers want to start working remotely
Since 2016, job posts that offer work flexibility rose 78%
By 2025, 70% of the workforce will work remotely at least 5 days per year
34% of American would take a 5% pay-cut for work flexibility<p>Accessible from anywhere, Fumarii allows users to instantly access a high powered computer allowing them to work remotely without compromise.<p>To see how we compare to alternatives such as Amazon Workspaces check out our website www.fumarii.com<p>Free 7 day trial available as well. Would love your feedback.
======
gtirloni
Problem a "Show HN" topic.

Interesting product, best wishes!

